# Progesterone levels 7dpo



## KT22 (Feb 24, 2008)

Hi, i had my progesterone levels checked on Wednesday and they were 74. I think this is quite high  . Is that a good thing? When should i do an early HPT? 
Has any one else had these levels then got a BFP, im just worried as they seem so high.

Thank you, and good luck to all


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Hi

Your progesterone level of 74 nmol/l is very good but certainly not too high or anything to worry about.  Anything over 30 nmol/l indicates ovulation.

Please correct me if I'm wrong though, but are you also not on some form of progesterone support such as cyclogest, as this could also be contributing to your slightly higher progesterone level.

Progesterone levels can't be used as any indication of pregnancy I'm afraid...all they indicate is ovulation.

During natural cycles, my levels have been between 61-81 nmol/l so similar (and higher) than your level, the lowest I've ever had was 48 nmol/l but this was first natural cycle following IVF.  I was prescribed clomid a few years ago to boost (release more eggs) as I ovulate fine naturally....the 2 mths I had progesterone tested they were 103 and 105 nmol/l and this, along with follicle tracking, indicated I released 2 or 3 eggs....although sadly no pregnancies on any of these cycles (although I have conceived several times naturally and through FET).  Progesterone can vary month to month and certainly between women.  Some women may be pregnant and have lower progesterone levels than other women who aren't....just as long as your levels are above 30 nmol/l then that's good.

Unfortunately there really is no way of knowing from progesterone alone, whether you're pregnant, especially as you're taking progesterone support which will effect your blood test result.  All it shows is that you've ovulated and have a good level of progesterone.

I'd avoid early testing to be honest.  I appreciate it's hard but tests that say you can use early are only about 65/69% accurate when used early.  Personally I'd try not to test until at least 14 days past ovulation....or ideally only test when your AF is late.

Implantation happens around 5-12dpo and there needs to be enough HCG hormone released from the implanted embryo for the hpt to pick up.

Good luck
Natasha


----------



## KT22 (Feb 24, 2008)

Thanks for the advice   

Yes im on 200mg of cyclogest x2 a day. Could my result be all down to the cyclogest then?  or have i definitely ovulated this time?


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Hi

As I said in previous post, you could well have ovulated but the progesterone support is effecting the level so making it slightly higher than if you weren't on the support.

I notice you're having follicle tracking so I presume at your scans they told you how many dominant follicle(s) you had and what the size(s) were ?

They like a follicle to be around 18mm before rupturing so if you had at least one good size follicle then it's likely you did ovulate but the progesterone support is just adding to the higher level detected........or it could be that you released more than 1 egg ?!

Take care
Natasha


----------



## KT22 (Feb 24, 2008)

Thanks Minxy,

My folli was 18mm when I triggered and I had two others at 12mm. 

Thanks again xxxxxxxxx


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

If you had a follie of 18mm when you triggered then I would expect that you did ovulate (obviously I'm not medically qualified though !) so sounds good.

The other 2 smaller follies would probably have been too small to ovulate from as the larger one would've released egg before the others had caught up.

Good luck
Natasha


----------

